# Mi ri-presento!



## Sir Yussen (26 Dicembre 2022)

Salve! Sono un utente mooolto storico, che bazzicava nel forum gia' ai tempi di forumfree nel 2005 (quando avevo a malapena 11 anni di eta'). Negli anni ho comunque continuato a seguire questo forum continuamente anche se non partecipo mai alle discussioni. Tuttavia, col ritorno del Milan in Champions, anche se ora vivo in UK ho deciso di voler scendere a Milano e andare per la prima volta nella mia vita a San Siro. Visto che verrei da solo, mi chiedevo se ci fossero altri utenti che anche andranno ai quali potrei forse aggregarmi! 
Sono un tifoso milanista da sempre e questo evento per me sarebbe un'emozione unica.
Detto cio', salve e buone feste a tutti!


----------



## Djici (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Salve! Sono un utente mooolto storico, che bazzicava nel forum gia' ai tempi di forumfree nel 2005 (quando avevo a malapena 11 anni di eta'). Negli anni ho comunque continuato a seguire questo forum continuamente anche se non partecipo mai alle discussioni. Tuttavia, col ritorno del Milan in Champions, anche se ora vivo in UK ho deciso di voler scendere a Milano e andare per la prima volta nella mia vita a San Siro. Visto che verrei da solo, mi chiedevo se ci fossero altri utenti che anche andranno ai quali potrei forse aggregarmi!
> Sono un tifoso milanista da sempre e questo evento per me sarebbe un'emozione unica.
> Detto cio', salve e buone feste a tutti!


Mi ricordo di te ma non ricordavo che fossi così giovane in quel momento 

Ben tornato


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Mi ricordo di te, bentornato!


----------



## morokan (26 Dicembre 2022)

bentornato


----------



## Blu71 (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Salve! Sono un utente mooolto storico, che bazzicava nel forum gia' ai tempi di forumfree nel 2005 (quando avevo a malapena 11 anni di eta'). Negli anni ho comunque continuato a seguire questo forum continuamente anche se non partecipo mai alle discussioni. Tuttavia, col ritorno del Milan in Champions, anche se ora vivo in UK ho deciso di voler scendere a Milano e andare per la prima volta nella mia vita a San Siro. Visto che verrei da solo, mi chiedevo se ci fossero altri utenti che anche andranno ai quali potrei forse aggregarmi!
> Sono un tifoso milanista da sempre e questo evento per me sarebbe un'emozione unica.
> Detto cio', salve e buone feste a tutti!



Bentornato.


----------



## TheKombo (26 Dicembre 2022)

Sir Yussen ha scritto:


> Salve! Sono un utente mooolto storico, che bazzicava nel forum gia' ai tempi di forumfree nel 2005 (quando avevo a malapena 11 anni di eta'). Negli anni ho comunque continuato a seguire questo forum continuamente anche se non partecipo mai alle discussioni. Tuttavia, col ritorno del Milan in Champions, anche se ora vivo in UK ho deciso di voler scendere a Milano e andare per la prima volta nella mia vita a San Siro. Visto che verrei da solo, mi chiedevo se ci fossero altri utenti che anche andranno ai quali potrei forse aggregarmi!
> Sono un tifoso milanista da sempre e questo evento per me sarebbe un'emozione unica.
> Detto cio', salve e buone feste a tutti!


Ciao, ci vediamo a SanSiro allora


----------

